#  -  24.01.2012.
!
    1 " " ,  -    ?

----------

19.01.2012



" ,  2.0    8.2" 
"  ,  2.0; 1: ,  2.0; 1: ,  2.0 -    8.2" 
"   " 
"   " 
"  " 
"   " 
" ,  10.3 " 
" ,  11.0" 
"  ,  1.3" 
" ,  1.1" 
    -   - (    26.12.2011 .  1137)

----------


## Bazil

-.

----------

1: 8.2 (8.2.13.205),   (),  2.0 (2.0.31.7) .
      ..

   ?

----------


## Bazil

> ?


    .

----------

.   ?

----------


## juliya_b

,         .    8.2  2.0.32.4,   -   .

----------


## juliya_b

, ,       .         24.01.2012     -   !!!

----------


## _

*juliya_b*,                :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:

----------

!  !

----------


## Bazil

.   .
http://its.1c.ru/invoice1137/

----------

,     7-   ?

----------

(  )

----------

,    ?

----------


## Julikosha

> (  )


      (1 7   )... ?)) :Redface:

----------


## vlmart

*Julikosha*,    ExtForms     PrnForms,      .

----------


## Julikosha

> *Julikosha*,    ExtForms     PrnForms,      .


  ExtForms ,  .               ? :Redface: 
    1  7 .

----------


## Bazil

> ?


 .



> 1  7


    . ..     .      8.   ,     .     .

----------


## Julikosha

> .
> 
>     . ..     .      8.   ,     .     .


1   7.70.025

----------


## Bazil

> 7.70.025


  ,    027.    -   .    .          (7.0 - 7.7). ,    ,     ,    .
         ,     "". ..  -     .   ,            .

----------


## Julikosha

*Bazil*, 
  ,    ,  3 ,    ,

----------


## Bazil

*Julikosha*,      ,    .      .           ,     .    .

----------


## Julikosha

> *Julikosha*,      ,    .      .           ,     .    .


   ?...        ,

----------


## Bazil

> ?


.                  .   ,     .    -  ,  .  -    -       .

----------

> , ,       .         24.01.2012     -   !!!


.      ,     .    ,          ?!!

----------


## Victor Ptichkin

> , ,       .         24.01.2012     -   !!!


        1.3 -  "",   ,          ,       (24.01.12)
!

----------


## zhenya17

> .   .
> http://its.1c.ru/invoice1137/


     /  .      :. -        2 .  ""  :    =   "  ",    "()"   ". = .;",   ,     ,   /    .      ?
   8.2.13.219  8.2.14.540.

----------


## Sh

prnforms.   ,  - 1137,  " . = .. 
{C:\PROGRAM FILES\1CV77\-\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF_1137.ERT(10)}:      ()

----------

*Sh*,      ...

----------


## Sh

, 7.70.474 (,    ), ?

----------


## Bazil

> , 7.70.474


!      -      .   ,   .     ....        "  "  475   535. 
     ,  -  ...  :Smilie:   .   ,   ,      .

----------

, Bazil.     .    .            ,    .

----------

> prnforms.   ,  - 1137,  " . = .. 
> {C:\PROGRAM FILES\1CV77\-\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF_1137.ERT(10)}:      ()


   !!!!
 .  .   ""     "".      - (): .  .

----------


## Bazil

**, , ,   .       ,            1.    ,   ,    .        .      .  ,         .         .         ,     .    ,     ,  -   .            -, ..    -    ,  ..   -  ...

----------


## zhenya17

> prnforms.   ,  - 1137,  " . = .. 
> {C:\PROGRAM FILES\1CV77\-\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF_1137.ERT(10)}:      ()


     ,     ,    /. ,       , ..    ""   ,        .             .    ...          -"".

----------


## Julikosha

1  7.70.25  936  .
        ,     .
   970,      ?
  ,     #33.   ..

----------


## Bazil

*Julikosha*,      33?   *Sh* ,    .    .
     -     .   -      .

----------


## Julikosha

> *Julikosha*,      33?   *Sh* ,    .    .
>      -     .   -      .


   ,  ... :Frown:

----------


## Bazil

> ,  .


Ÿ  ,     ,    .

----------

> ,     #33.   ..


    ?

----------

> Ÿ  ,     ,    .


   .

----------


## Bazil

> .


.      .   -  .     ,   .        .     .

----------


## Julikosha

> ?


,           .

----------

,Basil!    521 ,   535 ,?       ..

----------


## Bazil

**,     .      ,       ... , ...

----------


## Julikosha

,   ,

----------

177 4.5 (7.70.456) 
  ""  "" 
  -    
     "- 1137"
  .

----------


## Bazil

**,     .

----------


## _Z

, .  ,      -      -  (. 17.7, . 535)

----------


## Bazil

*_Z*,     -     -  .

----------


## lir13

,  ,  ,      :
 . >= 451 <<?>>
{D:\1C\2008 \EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF1137.ERT(81)}:    (451)
 = <<?>>(., ..);
{D:\1C\2008 \EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF1137.ERT(336)}:    ()
 = <<?>>(.);
{D:\1C\2008 \EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF1137.ERT(338)}:    ()

 ?

 7.70.936

----------

> **,     .      ,       ... , ...


   ),     , ...   )  ?

----------


## Bazil

*lir13*,     .    ,    ,        : 
451

     ,          ...
 :
1.      .
2.    -       .

----------

7.70.456    ,     ,       457  ,       459      "     "

   -

----------


## Bazil

**,     459  -  .        ,   .           .

----------

,   .

----------

> -     -  .


        ?

----------


## Julikosha

*lir13*,      ,    ,      . ,

----------


## kallina76

Bazil

!  ,   .        -810.    .     - 643.       ?

----------


## Bazil

> ?


   . 
  = .. 
		 = ?(()=1,,);
		 = ?(()=0,,);

		 = "";
		  = "";
;

    ,     .




> .     - 643


         - 810.   -  -535,      -     :
 = " , 643";
  ,     
 = "" + (..) + ", " + ..; 
..  ,      .

     .   ,      ,     .       810  643.

----------

.   1-7,7,  ,       1-7,7,
    -   
 PrnForms  ExtForms  
.     -

----------


## lir13

> *lir13*,      ,    ,      . ,


   ,     ... :yes: 

 ,     , !

----------


## dream_alex

> 177 4.5 (7.70.456) 
>   ""  "" 
>   .


 .  486.   ?

----------


## dream_alex

> !!!!
>  .  .   ""     "".      - (): .  .


   " """   ?
  "".  ?    )))

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 


 .

----------


## grifula

.       /  .    ? .

----------

> .  486.   ?


  ,        
     ,
       8.2
                -    
     8.2
     [/QUOTE]

----------


## vet1310

Julikosha,          .  -,       7.7.    .

----------


## zhenya17

> Julikosha,          .  -,       7.7.    .


   ,    " "?  :Smilie:

----------


## Bazil

> ,    " "?


"  ,   ,    ." () " "

----------


## blohi

1   7.7 () - 7.70.015
  4.5 - 7.70.459
   -

.. 
{D:\RIVEL\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF_1137.ERT(10)}:      ()

----------


## Bazil

*blohi*,    .      10 . ,     1 ...  :Smilie:    -     23  25 ...   -  ...
   -  ,          -  , -  . ,   .

----------


## blohi

-, , ...     
     1   120  


  ,

----------


## Bazil

> 1   120


  -    ?  ,      ,     ( ),   -   .

----------


## blohi

-     .         ?         
      ?

----------


## Bazil

*blohi*,     ?       (   -),      .        ,  .         -      -  .

----------


## blohi



----------


## blohi

-         
 ?

----------


## titova-tlt

31.01.2012 .  03-07-15/11
    -

01.02.2012    

             26  2011 . N 1137 "     () ,        " .
       -    ,          -,     .
  ,      "   "   2012 ,        ,    1  2012 ,       ,         2  2000 . N 914 "         -,            ".
..

----------


## Bazil

*titova-tlt*,   ! Show must go on!

----------


## zhenya17

*titova-tlt*,   ,  Russia!    :Smilie:

----------


## partyzanka

> . 
>   = .. 
> 		 = ?(()=1,,);
> 		 = ?(()=0,,);
> 
> 		 = "";
> 		  = "";
> ;
> 
>     ,     .


     1    ?
 ,    ,      /,        .   ?

----------


## Bazil

> 1    ?


 ,  .      -    ...  :Smilie: 
 -   -  ,  c- - .

----------


## partyzanka

> ,  .      -    ...


.

    .
  ,   1137   ,   5         , ,  ,  .

----------

,      -   ( - )?      ?

----------


## Bazil

> -   ( - )?      ?


       , ..     - .    .     ,     "" .       ,   ,     1       .

----------

> , ..     - .    .     ,     "" .       ,   ,     1       .


  , ,   .

----------

,   !  -     1 8.2,  2.0
  ,   -  .

          ,   , ,      :Smilie:

----------


## zhenya17

> ,   !  -     1 8.2,  2.0
>   ,   -  .


1)   .         .
2)  ,              .

----------


## partyzanka

> ,   !  -     1 8.2,  2.0
>   ,   -  .
> 
>           ,   , ,


        1:   ,   -.  ,               (-  , - ),       -.

----------

,    .  -   -   1   :

*   -    (-   -     .*
  -       .

   ,        ,       .-.       -   . 

 --!      , ,   ?

----------

> 1:   ,   -.  ,               (-  , - ),       -.


           ,    ?  ,          .

----------


## Bazil

> , ,   .


    .   .    ,     .
 5-6     -7.7       -   .    ...  :Smilie:

----------

, . ,  .  , 
 1,   -      . .. 
,   ,     ,  ,    ,   ..        .

----------

> .


,    ...     -      , ,     .

----------

**,     ,    ...
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=176

----------


## partyzanka

> ,    ?  ,          .


     ?
    :     ()   -,     ,   .  18   ,   17.

----------


## Bazil

> ,    ...     -      , ,     .


, -      1       , ..     .    -,   ,      .       .   ,  ,     .  , ,     .        ,    , ..   .

----------

> **,     ,    ...
> http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=176


     .     ,    ,   ,      .   ,  ,  -,   ,        .    , ?      -     ?

----------

[QUOTE=partyzanka;53606723]     ?
/QUOTE]

    ,  ,  !  :Smilie: )

----------


## Bazil

> ()   -


.         .    ,   ,        "" .    ?  :Smilie:

----------

> , -      1       , ..     .    -,   ,      .       .   ,  ,     .  , ,     .        ,    , ..   .


, -,   ...        .     -   1,    -     .   ,    ,   ?       ,  ,   -  ,    ,   ?   ,  !  ,       ,  1?

----------


## partyzanka

> .         .    ,   ,        "" .    ?


    . 
 , ,  .              .
 ,   (      )   -,       . 
  23  11     .

- ,   ,     ,    -  ,    .

----------


## Bazil

> ,    ,   ?


      ,     .   ,         ,    .   ,    ,      -.        ,    ,  ...

----------

> ,     .   ,         ,    .   ,    ,      -.        ,    ,  ...


,  ,       -    1          .      ,      .   ,      ,  , - .         1 .. , ..

----------


## Bazil

**,   .   ...  :Smilie: 
  .    .  - ,    (  ),  ,   ,     (       ),    .              -    , ,   ..,   ,        .

----------


## zhenya17

> , . ,  .  ,  1,   -      . .. 
> ,   ,     ,  ,    ,   ..        .





> .     ,    ,   ,      .   ,  ,  -,   ,        .    , ?      -     ?


**,    ,                 :Smilie: 
      ,    :  ,  ,     " ",     1   , ..         .
  ...  ,   . , ,    2 :    =    .     ,     .

----------


## lir13

, , -  - .        . -   " ".   ?  - +  7.70.936.    ,   . :Love:

----------


## Buhman76

2012 ?

----------

> 2012 ?


users.v8.1c.ru

----------


## Buhman76

:Frown: 
   ?   :Wow:

----------

> ?


      -  .

----------


## Julikosha

1  7 .    ,   ,       ,   ,   . .    (   ).       ,  ?

----------


## Julikosha

)

----------


## oooskn

1 7.7  7.70.452.      : "-\SF1137.ERT(105)}: "

----------


## Bazil

> 1 7.7  7.70.452.


   .       ?    ...   ?       .  :Smilie:

----------


## oooskn

1 7.7  7.70.452?      : "-\SF1137.ERT}:     " ( ).    ,      .            ; ;    , ,  .    .  ,   :Frown:

----------


## Bazil

*oooskn*, ...   .      (  ),         .     /      ..
    ,   (  )       .

----------

,  ,         " ( )

----------


## oooskn

:
//  
	 ... = 1 
		.("", "");
		.("", "");
	    .((" [...]  [...] ."), "");
		.(("/[....(.)]/"),"");

		.(("/[....(.)]/"), "");
		.(("/[....(.)]/"), "");
	    .("","");
		.("","");
	;

        ,     ?  :Frown:

----------

,      ,

----------


## oooskn

?

----------


## Bazil

*oooskn*,      ,   .     .

----------


## oooskn

:Smilie:

----------


## lir13

> )


  -  ?   " "      ...

----------

> !
>     1 " " ,  -    ?


 
 . >= 451 <<?>>
{C:\PROGRAM FILES\1CV77.ADM\DB\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF1137.ERT(81)}:    (451)
 = <<?>>(., ..);
{C:\PROGRAM FILES\1CV77.ADM\DB\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF1137.ERT(336)}:    ()
 = <<?>>(.);
{C:\PROGRAM FILES\1CV77.ADM\DB\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF1137.ERT(338)}:    ()

1 7.7   9.2

----------


## Bazil

.       ,     . ,     967  .    ** ,     *451* - .    - 971.          .   ,   , .

----------


## 44

!  ,    ,        214  215   .   ?  !

----------


## Nurochka

!  ,    ,  1     - (     ) ,    ,  (  )       -?    1 8.2       ?

----------


## dinati

!            ,       ,   .  ! :Embarrassment: 
  ,        -?   .

----------

